

The iPad Is Unbeatable - wyclif
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/03/10/manjoo-ipad

======
GiraffeNecktie
Just one big quote lifted from here:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/new_ipad_how_apple_s_tablet_strategy_parallels_its_unbeatable_ipod_success_.html)

\+ 2 words of agreement

~~~
wyclif
FWIW, this was an experiment.

I'm not a fan of DF because I'm no Apple fanboy ( _ZOMG have you seen the
iPad3???!!!111_ ), and I'm certainly no fan of the hyperbole and linkbait
purveyed by Manjoo.

I often submit interesting technical stuff that never gets a single vote.
However, I notice that _any_ Daring Fireball submission will get upvotes on
HN. Like you said, this is one linkbaity quote-- and I got four upvotes,
enough to put it on the front page briefly. What does that tell you about HN?

------
Anechoic
We covered this yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3684624>

